
GPT-3 is going to change the way you work - jmkosai
https://twitter.com/OthersideAI/status/1285776335638614017
======
blaser-waffle
> Automatically write emails in your personal style by simply writing the key
> points you want to get across

> The days of spending hours a day emailing are over!!!

This is why I write grammatically incoherent emails and posts so that I can
get GPT-3 to do it for me later. Has nothing to do with laziness, whimsy, or
multitasking, honest!

